# Illinois hitchhiking...



## soapybum

So out of 6 hours of trying to hitchhike in IL (lil south of Chicago on 57) I get told by a cop that hitchhiking is illegal in IL, and my sign is taken away. Then I look up the law and find out it's not illegal, continue to try to hitchhike w/ a new sign for 4 hours in an area with constant traffic and I have less than 10 ppl even look at me with some interest/concern. Fuck Illinois.


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho

*State Laws on Hitchhiking in Illinois (IL) (Laws)*

Submitted Thu, Feb 19, 2004 by *elguero* 

*​*(625 ILCS 5/11-1006) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 11-1006) 
Sec. 11-1006. Pedestrians soliciting rides or business. 
(a) No person shall stand in a roadway for the purpose of soliciting a ride from the driver of any vehicle. 

(625 ILCS 5/1-179) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 1-179) 
Sec. 1-179. Roadway. 
That portion of a highway improved, designed or ordinarily used for vehicular travel, exclusive of the berm or shoulder. [...]

Translation: It is legal to hitchhike from the berm or shoulder.

Also, Illinois reserves the right to prohibit pedestrian traffic on limited-access highways, such as interstates. ​


----------



## CdCase123

soapybum said:


> Fuck Illinois.


 fuck you. i just hitchhiked from nashville to chicago a few days ago. IL rules. no problems with cops or locals. maybe better down south


----------



## iamwhatiam

digihitch.com has the state by state laws. maybe print out the states you're travelin thru, so if that ever happens again you can correct the officer


----------



## MxEx

i had to get determined and just walk it with the thumb out.....it was super hot then and just got some short mercy rides.


----------



## baconrind

Ive never had a problem in Illinois. Wyo. Thats the place that sucks for hitching.


----------



## kickthatshit

Well, Illinois is a little tough for hitching, due both to the gigantic size of Chicago & a midwestern culture that's generally a tad cold toward outsiders. Try to get to an onramp at an exit with a truck stop, and if you can, verify with google street view beforehand to be sure the spot has ample viewing distance and space to pull over. You may have to take half a day's worth of buses and suburban trains just to get to a decent spot. Inner-city hitching is challenging, but it can be done if one's spot is well chosen.


----------



## wokofshame

Yeah not the best state for hitching. Anywhere close to Chicago I wouldn't even bother trying.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

never had problem in ill ..though i avoide chicago...mt vernon is awsome for money


----------



## freeboy1234

CdCase123 said:


> fuck you. i just hitchhiked from nashville to chicago a few days ago. IL rules. no problems with cops or locals. maybe better down south


what route did you do/ where did you start? do you have any advice for a first time hitch hiker conidering hitching from nashville to chicago?
Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 14481

That cop had no humanity. They could have at least offered you ride. What a dickhead.


----------

